# Lump after Injection!



## shaggy89 (Nov 3, 2010)

As the title said, straight after i injected last night a lump occured, i messaged for ages, lump did go down, its not visible but when i run my finger accross i can feel a little lump still there!

Any ideas guys what this could be?

Cheers!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a lump.


----------



## shaggy89 (Nov 3, 2010)

lmao i knw its a lump lol but is it the oil that hasnt spread out and just sat there? lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> It's a lump.


lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

shaggy89 said:


> lmao i knw its a lump lol but is it the oil that hasnt spread out and just sat there? lol


have a hot bath or shower and massage it.....the lump


----------



## shaggy89 (Nov 3, 2010)

lmao the lump!! Thats what exactly i did last night it did work but its just a slight onew there maybe ill just message THE LUMP! again lol! Cheers guys!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i had one last night straight after jabbin....gone now


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep. It's just a pool of gear in the muscle.

Could be because you have scar tissue from injecting too often in the same area, or it's a bit shallow.

Always massage after injection.

The lump will go.

It's best to inject in the morning or before working out so the muscle isn't static, which will happen while you sleep.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

when you swab your skin before inject wait till it drys before pinning

or you take the alcohol into the muscle,this will cause a small

lump too.


----------



## shaggy89 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheers Prodiver, thats exactly what i did, i injected messaged loads then hit the gym and did shoulder, i feel fine, just curious what it was, messaging it know and i can feel its goin away slightly so like you said most prob just a pool of gear that hasnt spread out as yet, no pain there, just random to have because never had it before lol!

Cheers!


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

I get lumps somtime when i scar the muscle tissue when i jab too many times in the same area, generally goes away after a week, but i wouldnt jab in it till it goes, coz it hurts pretty bad when its swollen!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

nearly always end up with a lump on quads for several days after pinning. Nothing to worry about mate, trust me, as long as it doesn't get hot and red and you get a temperature.


----------

